
A critical look at the birdbrain and the evidence that birds can 'read' minds - neurosphere
http://theneurosphere.com/2016/02/28/intelligent-birds-what-does-their-behaviour-mean-and-are-we-just-anthropomorphising/
======
whatnotests
Of course they can. Didn't you see The Beastmaster?
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083630/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083630/)

------
mchahn
> the male consistently tried to feed his female with foods that differed from
> what he had recently seen her eating.

Calling this mind-reading is blatant click-bait. He watched them feed her.

~~~
neurosphere
It's not necessarily the case. Most animals would disregard whatever feeding
they saw, and select the 'old' or 'new' food for their partner at chance
level, indicating no awareness of satiation on one food

